# RAMS eat oats...



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

...and Does eat oats,
and little Lambs eat ivy.
A kid'll eat ivy, too...wouldn't you ?
-_Hoagy Carmichael- _(lyricist)

*Ha-Ha !!! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------

